# Problème ibook



## ionnette83 (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un ibook G4 sur ebay mais étant novice sur Mac j'ai beaucoup de mal!!!
Mon premier problème est sur Safari. Lorsque que j'ouvre une page google par exemple tout va bien par contre lorsque que je souhaite aller voir mes mails sur gmail Safari indique que la page ne peut pas s'ouvrir car il ne parvient pas à ouvrir de connexion sécurisée.
Est-ce quelqu'un peut me dire comment régler cela?
Mon deuxième problème concerne Flash player. Lorsque je suis sur internet, l'ordinateur m'indique ne pas pouvoir ouvrir certaines applications car ma versions de flash player est trop peu puissante alors j'ai essayer de télécharger d'autres versions mais aucune n'est compatible!
Mon dernier problème pour l'instant est itunes. J'avais un Pc avant et ma bibliothèque itunes est sur mon pc comment faire pour la transférer sur le ibook sans perdre mes données?

Merci d'avance à ceux qui pourront m'apporter des réponses.


----------



## tsss (16 Décembre 2009)

quelle version MAc Os est installée sur ton ibook ?
Si c'est la version d'origine, Panther ou au mieux Tiger, suivant les caractéristiques de ton ibook, tu pourras peut-être installer Léopard  Pour en savoir plus, tu peux aller cliquer sur le menu "pomme", puis "a propos de ce mac", ici tu auras la version de Mac Os, la puissance du processeur et la quantité de ram installée !


----------



## ionnette83 (16 Décembre 2009)

La version est 10.3.9 mon processeur 1.33 Ghz mémoire 256 Mo.

Merci de ton aide


----------



## tsss (16 Décembre 2009)

Voilà un joli iBook qui, avec 1Go de ram en plus, serait tt heureux sous léopard !
tu peux déjà aller faire un tour dans l'utilitaire de disque (finder>utilitaire>utilitaire de disque) pour y effectuer une réparation du disque, cela remettra peut être un peu d'aplomb ton Os. Quand tu as récupérer ton joujou, était-il déjà installer ou as-tu fais toi-même l'installation ?
Dans le cas ou il était déjà installer, tu devrais peut être réinstaller le système, en insérant le disque 1 livré avec l'iBook et en pressant la touche "alt" au démarrage, puis en sélectionnant à l'écran de disque d'installation. 
Si j'étais toi dans un premier temps je réinstallerais pour tester la machine . si tt va bien, j'achèterais 1Go de mémoire (Sodimm DDR PC2100) et le dvd d'installation Léopard (pas Snow Léopard !!!), pour avoir un système à jour et comportant des options top top (time machine, spaces, quicklook, .).

un petit site pour débuter sous Mac Os.


Pour ta question sur itunes, avec itunes 9, tu peux simplement récupérer une bibliothèque partagée . une petite recherche sur le forum te donnera la solution !


----------



## ionnette83 (16 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ces infos!!
Où est-ce le mieux pour acheter cela?
J'ai un autre problème, et oui je suis vraiment pas très douée!!
Quand je branche mon iphone, itunes ne le reconnais pas automatiquement et ne me propose pas de le synchroniser. Quand je vais dans préférence, et que je fais synchroniser il me dit que ce n'est pas possible car il faut il version de Mac Os 10.4.10 ou ultérieur. Comment cela se fait-il?


----------



## tsss (16 Décembre 2009)

ionnette83 a dit:


> Merci pour ces infos!!
> . il me dit que ce n'est pas possible car il faut il version de Mac Os 10.4.10 ou ultérieur. Comment cela se fait-il?



Bien, il est sympa, il te donne la réponse, il te faut minimum MAc Os 10.4.10 (Tiger), si tu te trouves un Léopard (10.5) ce sera encore mieux ! Pour la mémoire, ça se trouve sur macway (il donne la compatibilité, eux aussi sont gentils, je me suis gourré d'ailleurs c'est de la pc2700 .), pour Léopard tu devrais trouver une version d'occaz ici - attention Léopard, pas snow léopard !!! -
Au cas ou, pour le montage de la mémoire, ifixit détail tt bien comme il faut, c'est simple n'ai pas peur !


----------



## Le docteur (17 Décembre 2009)

Dire que Léopard est mieux pour un iBook me paraît un peu rapide. Tiger serait très bien... le hic c'est qu'il traîne des rumeurs de fin de support de Tiger.
Donc Léopard semble plus pérenne, effectivement. Mais s'il n'y avait ce problème, ce serait un vrai choix...


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

Possible, boosté en ram le mien se porte comme un charme ! 
Mais ce serait dommage de se passer de *Time Machine*, de spaces, de Quicklook, enfin des je ne sais combien nouveautés annoncées lors de la sortie de Léopard


----------



## Le docteur (17 Décembre 2009)

... et dommage de se passer du temps de chargement ralenti, des plusieurs GO en plus (sur une machine qui a peut-être un DD de 40GO), des réparations d'autorisation qui passent de quelques minutes à une heure... 
Effectivement il y a Time Machine qui est très bien, mais CCC ou SuperDuper marche correctement aussi. 
Léopard pour moi reste un système non fini qui avait peu d'avantages véritables sur Tiger (et qui est même moins humain et agréable d'apparence). Il a fallu attendre Snow Léopard pour que ça prenne son sens. Si : le clic droit à deux doigts...


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

Moué, les réparations des autorisations ne font pas partis des choses que j'utilise régulièrement, mais tu as surement raison, Tiger est surement mieux finalisé que Léopard 
bon je trouve plus aisé pour un nouvel utilisateur sous mac d'utiliser Time Machine que CCC (ou autre), Quicklook est un truc tout bête et tellement pratique !

(ma dernière phrase était légèrement ironique > "je ne sais combien nouveautés annoncées lors de la sortie de Léopard ")

ionnette83, tu le vois, tu as le choix, Tiger ou Léopard ! les deux sont disponibles sur le site au enchères bien connu.


----------



## Le docteur (17 Décembre 2009)

Je rappelle que malgré ce que je dis juste au-dessus je conseille Léopard parce que la pérennité de Tiger est en question en ce moment, et que du coup l'acheter aujourd'hui ne me semble pas forcément une bonne idée.
Pourtant j'ai tendance à préférer ce système à Léopard.


----------



## ionnette83 (17 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour vos conseilles, je ne comprends pas tous mais je vous remercie!

Est-ce que une barette Samsung Mémoire Sodimm DDR 1 Go PC2700 conviendrait pour mon ibook.


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

ouep, ça ira trés bien, sodimm ddr pc2700 
je ne sais pas si tu as regardé le tuto pour ajouter de la mémoire sur ton ibook (via le site ifixit), mais ça vaut le coup d'y jeter un oeil avant de se lancer 

normal que tu n'ai pas tt compris  on est un peu à l'ouest avec nos idées parfois


----------



## ionnette83 (17 Décembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé une annonce pour Mac os 10.5 mais il y a indiqué "pour macbook unibody alu original" est-ce que ce sera compatible avec le ibook ou pas?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

C'est quoi le tuto??


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

nonono, c'est une version uniquement compatible macbook unibody (reconnaissable à leurs couleur grise) !
il te faut ce genre de version reconnaissable à sa couleur "noire"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h54 ----------




ionnette83 a dit:


> . C'est quoi le tuto??



c'est ici; une autre précision pour léopard, ne prend pas une version upgrade, mais bien la version complète comme là !


----------



## daffyb (17 Décembre 2009)

ionnette83 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé une annonce pour Mac os 10.5 mais il y a indiqué "pour macbook unibody alu original" est-ce que ce sera compatible avec le ibook ou pas?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------
> 
> C'est quoi le tuto??


Non, c'est pas bon.
Il te faut un DVD de couleur *Noire* qui correspond à une version pour Mac PowerPC (G4 ou G5)
Sinon, je confirme, un iBook comme le tient avec un max de RAM, se comporte plus que correctement sous Leopard.
Pour ce qui est des autorisations, on n'en a rien à foutre. La réparation des autorisations, je ne la fais jamais, et tout fonctionne plus que correctement, et au pire, tu la lances et tu va te coucher !!


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> .. La réparation des autorisations, je ne la fais jamais, et tout fonctionne plus que correctement, et au pire, tu la lances et tu va te coucher !!



 On est pas obliger de dormir pendant la réparation des autorisations .


----------



## Le docteur (17 Décembre 2009)

Et prend une version un peu avancée : à partir de la 10.5.4 et le plus haut possible. La 10.5.6 plus haut par exemple est un bon numéro, par exemple.
Pour mémoire il semblerait qu'on en soit à la 10.5.8 depuis Août...


----------



## tsss (17 Décembre 2009)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et prend une version un peu avancée : à partir de la 10.5.4 et le plus haut possible. La 10.5.6 plus haut par exemple est un bon numéro, par exemple.
> Pour mémoire il semblerait qu'on en soit à la 10.5.8 depuis Août...


&#8230;. Rho arrête de lui faire peur, elle pourra mettre a jour son système après si ionnette83 à internet (elle a internet ? a bha oui elle nous écrit &#8230;.) , de 10.5, à 10.5.8, ou de 10.5.4 à 10.5.8, c'est idem !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

Pourquoi 10.5, sur mon iBookG4 1.42 Ghz et 1Go de RAM je trouve 10.5 bien trop lourdo comparé à 10.4 qui est bien plus véloce sur ce type de hardware et tout ça pour la même facilité d'exécution des applications et un système tout aussi facile d'accès. Bref je trouve ce 10.5 peu rentable pour un PPC par rapport à ce qu'il apporte par rapport à 10.4, c'est à dire rien d'indispensable. Mon ibook à retrouver son Tiger et m'en remercie.


----------



## daffyb (18 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5322465 a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi 10.5, sur mon iBookG4 1.42 Ghz et 1Go de RAM je trouve 10.5 bien trop lourdo comparé à 10.4 qui est bien plus véloce sur ce type de hardware et tout ça pour la même facilité d'exécution des applications et un système tout aussi facile d'accès. Bref je trouve ce 10.5 peu rentable pour un PPC par rapport à ce qu'il apporte par rapport à 10.4, c'est à dire rien d'indispensable. Mon ibook à retrouver son Tiger et m'en remercie.


Pourquoi le 10.5 ? sur un iBook ?
Pour Time Machine, Mail revu et corrigé, iChat et iChat Theater et le partage d'écran, Spotlight plus rapide, QuickLook, safari 4...
Rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup, sans parler du fait que tu gardes une machine dont le système reste maintenu. Maintenant, ce n'est que mon point de vue  mon iBook je l'ai vendu (avec Leopard dessus d'ailleurs !  )


----------



## tsss (18 Décembre 2009)

iboookkkkk :love::mouais::rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai trouvé aucun réel intérêt à TimeMachine pour une utilisation personnelle. Je n'utilise ni mail ni safari mais le duo Firefox (bien plus véloce, compatible et moins gourmand en mémoire que Safari) et Thunderbird. iChat est sympa mais il existe de bien meilleures applications pour le Messaging à mes yeux comme Adium. Je hais spotlight qui pour moi est un très mauvais moteur de recherche, et ses dossiers spécifiques je ne m'en sert pas là encore ça bouffe des ressources pour une utilisation marginale. Qu'Apple nous rende Sherlock comme sous OS9 bien meilleur en ce qui concernait les options de recherches avancées. Depuis je n'utilise plus que le terminal pour faire des recherche dans mes fichiers systèmes, ce n'est pas donné au premier venu certes mais quand on connait, au moins, on a le résultat qu'on souhaite (je préfère la recherche XP avec le cleps à spotlight c'est dire). Ok pour la maintenance de Leopard mais c'est le seul point à mes yeux valable et ne justifiant donc pas que je laisse un 10.5 gourmand en ressource à la place d'un 10.4 sur mon iBook G4


----------



## daffyb (18 Décembre 2009)

Bhou le rétrograde !


----------



## tsss (18 Décembre 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> Bhou le rétrograde !



carrément, bhouuuuu aussi :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> Bhou le rétrograde !



ou "Bouh le réaliste"


----------

